# Sticky  PLEASE READ



## poppy05

Moderation on FF is undertaken by a team of volunteers, not every board has volunteers assigned & of those that do, you may find your volunteer away on a hiatus/holiday.Therefore we ask each member to be aware of posts or threads that may require the attention of a volunteer or manager.If you see a post you feel is in need of attention or is inappropriate.Please use the "report to moderator" function and let us deal with it.


----------

